# jl audio w7 ?'s



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

DO YOU GUYS THINK 2 JL AUDIO 12 W7 WILL FIT LIKE IN THIS PIC AND STILL HAVE ENOUGH AIR SPACE? ITS A CONVERTIBLE AND IM SETTING MY TRUNK UP SIMILAR TO THIS









And would 1 jl audio 1000 work for the pair or would a 1000 per woofer be better


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Damn nobody?


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

I think the biggest issue is gonna be having enuff airspace for the box.. Sealed is probably your only option with that.. I didn't look to see what there specs are... it also depends on what your going for SPL vs SQ,, a daily slapper,, lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Apr 26 2010, 04:12 PM~17308916
> *I think the biggest issue is gonna be having enuff airspace for the box.. Sealed is probably your only option with that..  I didn't look to see what there specs are...  it also depends on what your going for SPL vs SQ,, a daily slapper,, lol
> *


Free Air Resonance (Fs): 27.2 Hz 
Electrical “Q” (Qes): 0.514 
Mechanical “Q” (Qms): 7.807 
Total Speaker “Q” (Qts): 0.482 
*Equivalent Compliance (Vas): 2.33 cu. ft. / 66.0 liters * 2.33 cubic feet per woffer???
One-Way, Linear Excursion (Xmax)*: 1.15 in. / 29 mm 
Reference Efficiency (no): 0.249% 
Efficiency (1W/1m)**: 86.2 dB SPL 
Effective Piston Area (Sd): 84 sq. in. / 0.0542 sq. m. 
DC Resistance (Re): 2.47 ohm 
Nominal Impedance (Znom): 3 ohm 
Thermal Power Handling (Pt): 1000W 
Driver Displacement: 0.14 cu. ft. / 4.0 liters 
Net Weight: 45 lbs. / 20.4 kg


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

SOME W6'S WOULD PROBABLY BE BETTER.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 27 2010, 10:56 AM~17318061
> *SOME W6'S WOULD PROBABLY BE BETTER.
> *


I already have the w7's


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 27 2010, 10:58 PM~17324898
> *I already have the w7's
> *


WELL IF YOU CAN NOT GET THEM TO FIT THE BOX SIZE, THEN (GOING TO HELL FOR THIS) UNDERPOWER THEM


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 27 2010, 11:03 PM~17326585
> *WELL IF YOU CAN NOT GET THEM TO FIT THE BOX SIZE, THEN (GOING TO HELL FOR THIS)  UNDERPOWER THEM
> *


So if i cant get correct airspace box only run a jl 1000 to the painr instead of a jl 1000 to ea


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 27 2010, 11:27 PM~17326802
> *So if i cant get correct airspace box only run a jl 1000 to the painr instead of a jl 1000 to ea
> *



Or just run one 12,, box size the same as it would be with the two and run the jl 1000 to it. I thought I did see tho that sealed cats were makin boxes at 1.75 CU,, so if thats the case then you might be able to do both in around 3.5 cu sealed.


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

Tone, that 2.33 is what is recommended per speaker from the mfg. You dont always have to go with that , and if you undercut the size "alittle" you wont get a lot of difference. If you drastically change it then you will notice it. If you do a sealed single chambered box, sometimes they tend to work against each other . I would still recommend seperating each side. Those speakers are not for the weak. You should already know this....LOL if not , just bringe'm by and i'll take them off your hands. W6's would be a better fit, or even 3's or 1's if your really concerned about the space its going to take up. :biggrin:


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 27 2010, 12:11 AM~17312769
> *Free Air Resonance (Fs):  27.2 Hz
> Electrical “Q” (Qes):  0.514
> Mechanical “Q” (Qms):  7.807
> ...


The Vas is not the amount of airspace needed for the speaker, it is one of the Thiele Small Parameters used when calculating a woofer enclosure, the Vas represents the volume of air that when compressed to one cubic meter exerts the same force as the compliance (in a sense the springiness or stiffness) of the suspension in a particular speaker in free air.

Enjoy the 2 dollar words sir, and again.. NO the vas is not the recommended airspace needed for any type of enclosure.. the recommended airspace is probably posted on the jl audio website under the speaker specs of your model, look it up and youll have a better idea of the space you have to work with.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Apr 28 2010, 06:27 PM~17334679
> *The Vas is not the amount of airspace needed for the speaker, it is one of the Thiele Small Parameters used when calculating a woofer enclosure,  the Vas represents the volume of air that when compressed to one cubic meter exerts the same force as the compliance (in a sense the springiness or stiffness) of the suspension in a particular speaker in free air.
> 
> Enjoy the 2 dollar words sir, and again.. NO the vas is not the recommended airspace needed for any type of enclosure.. the recommended airspace is probably posted on the jl audio website under the speaker specs of your model, look it up and youll have a better idea of the space you have to work with.
> *


I copied and pasted all that info from jl's websight


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Maybe if you decided to take 2 minutes to do a google search, or read the big bold part of the text that says "recommended airspace" you wouldn't of had to ask such an easy question to answer only to be misinformed by everyone else .


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

yes...but this is how we learn "new shit every day"...VAS info noted. I believe the site says 1.375 Tony.


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Sarcasm wouldn't be necessary if the original topic starter's attempt at humor wasn't foiled by his incorrect grammar and terrible judgment after his question was legitimately answered.


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

what up BigTony

here is enclosure volumes you need to go by

12w7 enclosure volumes

keep in mind these are net volumes. does not include speaker displacement, bracing thats needed. those are optimum volumes for these subs


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Apr 29 2010, 10:07 AM~17340729
> *Sarcasm wouldn't be necessary if the original topic starter's attempt at humor wasn't foiled by his incorrect grammar and terrible judgment after his question was legitimately answered.
> *



Damn homie you wake up on the wrong side of the bed this morning.. lol


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

wow....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Apr 29 2010, 10:07 AM~17340729
> *Sarcasm wouldn't be necessary if the original topic starter's attempt at humor wasn't foiled by his incorrect grammar and terrible judgment after his question was legitimately answered.
> *


WOW SORRY TO OFFEND YOU OH STEREO VAS OR SHOULD I SAY *ASS* GOD this site is for learning you came at me like i was some pro at this stereo shit i had no clue wtf it stood for but thanks for your complex and deiscriptive and oh so cocky awnsers  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Apr 29 2010, 12:07 PM~17340729
> *Sarcasm wouldn't be necessary if the original topic starter's attempt at humor wasn't foiled by his incorrect grammar and terrible judgment after his question was legitimately answered.
> *


WOW AND THEY CALL ME AN ASS


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 29 2010, 10:18 PM~17345825
> *WOW AND THEY CALL ME AN ASS
> *


You sir, are an ass. :wow:


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 29 2010, 10:18 PM~17345825
> *WOW AND THEY CALL ME AN ASS
> *



 ^------- Looks like you are correct.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Apr 29 2010, 09:53 PM~17346210
> *  ^------- Looks like you are correct.
> *


EPIC FUCKING DOUBLE POST FAILURE....

:buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Except it was intentionally two separate postings with two minutes in between? A post first calling you an ass sarcastically after your comment of how people call you an ass and then followed by a second posting stating the obvious of how correct you were about people calling you an ass.

It was a good effort though sport.


Were all moving on now.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Apr 29 2010, 10:23 PM~17346616
> *Except it was intentionally two separate postings with two minutes in between? A post first calling you an ass sarcastically after your comment of how people call you an ass and then followed by a second posting stating the obvious of how correct you were about people calling you an ass.
> 
> It was a good effort though sport.
> ...


AT LEAST YOU CAN STOP BEING AN ASS NOW


----------

